# sump/pump/canopy vibration please help!



## alpharalpha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello, I have a mag pump which I thought would be quiet but the vibration is a real problem. The hoods vibrate too. Is there any way to get the vibration gone?
I've got it quieter by putting some limestone rocks under the pump and sitting one one on top but wonder if there's some sort of foam or gravel etc that will work better. I use flexible hose and it's not really touching anything, but when I grab ahold of the hose there's some definite vibration going on. I put foam around the tank where the hoods are and it helps a little bit. I would like to just hang lights and not have lids but I know that's not practical due to evaporation.
Thanks,


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You need something that will absorb vibrations between the pump and anything it touches. (and any pipe the pump is attached to touches). I think you can buy rubber covered hose clamps and anti-vibration feet intended for washing machines and stuff like that.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

all you need is a sponge (like the AC110 sponge, cut to size) or a large folded piece of filter pad. simply put the padding under the pump in your sump. this will give the pump enough cushion in the sump to quiet the vibration.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

im glad my mag 12 came with a piece of foam to stick to the pump lol


----------

